# Benzedrex - experienced - like adderall



## malfunkshun

A few weeks ago I heard here on Bluelight about the benzedrex inhalers, so of course, I had to try it for myself.  I've consumed several of those inhalers during that interim, and thought it was time for a trip report... actually, this is more of a description of what I found is the best way to use them.

First off, it is best to do these is on a full stomach.  If you have an empty stomach, you will absorb all of the 'good stuff' very quickly, you'll come on very quickly, your buzz will leave you very quickly, and your come down will be worse.  On top of a lot of food, it takes a lot longer to absorb, so coming up takes a lot more time, but the buzz lasts a lot longer... although it isn't as intense.

I've never soaked the cotton... I always just eat them after cutting it into three pieces.  I haven't had any problems yet, and I've done quite a few of these lately, sometimes a few hours apart.  I've heard some people say they've had 'blockage' problems, but so far I've experienced none.  The taste is quite nasty, but I find that if I put the cotton on my tongue (not near the back of the throat) and swallow it quickly with something that has a strong flavor like orange juice, I hardly taste it at all and I don't gag.

Usually (on a full stomach) it takes about an hour to start coming up.  From there, it comes on slowly for about another hour, until it feels like I've taken about 3 or 4 adderalls.  This feeling continues at full power for another two hours normally, and during this time I am very chatty and euphoric.  For some reason however, I don't feel the craving to smoke as much, which is really wierd, because usually on speed I smoke like a chimney.  Don't ask me, thats just how it works (for me anyway).  

After a good three hours, I start to come down somewhat.  The comedown lasts for about another two or three hours until I am almost completely back to baseline.  I can usually sleep just fine if I don't take it too late in the day... 3:00 in the afternoon is usually the latest I'll take it unless I want to be up until 2:00 in the morning.  I can always get to sleep though, no problem, and even eat on the same day too, which is never the case with adderall.  If I take enough adderall in one day to actually catch a good buzz, I can forget about food and sleep for at least 24 hours.  Thats one thing I like about the benzedrex, I can sleep and eat on the same day.

This report assumes that you take it on a full stomach.  If taken on an empty stomach, take the description I just told you and cut it by half time wise, with a higher buzz by about 1/2.  The problem with taking them like this for me is that when I do come down, I have extreme anxiety and my stomach feels very yucky and empty.  My mood also goes way down and I just feel like shit overall.  I've done it both ways many times, and invariably I always feel a lot better coming down if I've taken it on a full stomach.

Another thing about the benzedrex when compared to adderall.  With adderall, I can never dose again the next day.  Even after I've come down and slept a good eight hours, I still have to wait through that day too (basically two sleeps) before I can dose again, or else I will just get extremely jittery and anxious.  With the benzedrex, I can dose again right after my first buzz is coming down and kick it back in full speed (however, the comedown really sucks if I do this).  After I sleep it off, I can dose again the next day and get the same effects.  Only once have I had a negative experience, and that was when I tried to dose three days in a row.  The third day, I felt the great euphoria, but it only lasted for about 30 minutes and then the rest of the day I just had that horrible empty stomach anxiety and dread feeling.

So, based on my personal experience with these benzedrex inhalers, take them on an empty stomach and don't dose twice in one day unless you're willing to pay with the come down.

*Tagged by Xorkoth*
substancecode_propylhexedrine
substancecode_stimulants
explevel_experienced
exptype_positive
roacode_oral


----------



## Beenhead

what do you think about using them for something like studying? For improved concentration? too Euphoric?


----------



## stirfry

Beenhead said:
			
		

> what do you think about using them for something like studying? For improved concentration? too Euphoric?



this was one of the reasons i first tried it, and sadly its a big letdown in that department. i feel this drug produces euphoria similar to amphetamine (adderall), but it doesn't posess the same utilitarian aspects. i feel some what scattered-brained on it.


----------



## malfunkshun

Beenhead said:
			
		

> what do you think about using them for something like studying? For improved concentration? too Euphoric?



I would say yeah (good for studying, that is).  When I'm high on those, I am a lot more focused.  For example... I can spend hours on these or other forums.  Also, there is a book I recently finished.  It started very slowly and it just couldn't hold my attention for long enough for me to get interested on it.  I read it when I was on the benzedrex and immediately got into it.  Finished the whole thing in almost one sitting like that.

edit:  One thing I forgot to mention in my report.  I bought one of those recently and there were no 'ingredients' in it.  It was just a piece of regular cotton.  No scent at all.  I took it anyway to see if it was some kind of new formula or something but nope, that thing missed the 'soaking process' somehow in the factory.  Wierd.


----------



## stirfry

malfunkshun said:
			
		

> edit:  One thing I forgot to mention in my report.  I bought one of those recently and there were no 'ingredients' in it.  It was just a piece of regular cotton.  No scent at all.  I took it anyway to see if it was some kind of new formula or something but nope, that thing missed the 'soaking process' somehow in the factory.  Wierd.



LOL, you got a bunk benzedrex.


----------



## Thorz

I used to abuse these things quite a bit, the buzz is way euphoric. The one thing though I think it's lacking when people compare it to Adderal is the speedyness. I feel great and clearheaded but also lazy. I just want to sit there and feel good, not really motivated to do much. Sometimes I take one at night and fall asleep during the peak because it feels so good, really addictive.
I also have to agree that a full stomach is the way to go. I too have noticed the high is really short followed by a harsh comedown when taken on an empty stomach.

also, key to preventing a bad comedown is consuming lots of sugar! I can't give you a scientific explanation but it has something to do with glucose and how benzedrex releases it all into your body. Just from experience though, sugar is a lifesaver.

Great Trip report btw! +1


----------



## Beenhead

My fiance likes to take adderall to study, but sometimes they are hard to find and at a premium. I wouldnt want her to take it before a test and then not want to study, so if you guys are mixed about it I probably wont mention it. I try to tell her that she dont need that stuff to study anyway!

Is an interesting report though, I hadnt even heard of them till the last report.  I always love your stuff Malfunkshon!


----------



## malfunkshun

Thanks for the kind words folks.  It sure is a lot of fun writing those trip reports while speeding on benzedrex.


----------



## Xorkoth

I wish I wasn't affected so negatively by propylhexedrine (Benzedrex).  It makes me feel horrible and cracked out and like I'm about to pass out.  Not to mention the nearly psychotic mental shift and smoke-like visuals on smooth surfaces.  To me it's like a combination of Dramamine, too much ephedrine, and sleep deprivation.  No thanks!


----------



## BodhiSvaha33

Nice report, definitely matches my experience with Benzedrex, although I haven't noticed a big problem with the comedown.

I have gotten "bunk Benzedrex" also.  It wasn't totally bunk, but there was nowhere near 250mg in one inhaler I got.  Seems like their QA is a bit lacking.

Tolerance does build fairly quickly with propylhexedrine.  I have taken about a dozen over the course of about six weeks, and it definitely does not affect me as strongly as it did the first time.  I will probably have to start using 1.5 inhalers' worth instead of just one.


----------



## Beenhead

Im suprised at how active this is seeing how its basically meth but with cyclohexane instead of benzene, meth IS an aromatic correct?
 The shape of propylhexadrine is much  different than meth, withthe cyclohexane ring changing conformation so much


----------



## stirfry

Beenhead said:
			
		

> Im suprised at how active this is seeing how its basically meth but with cyclohexane instead of benzene, meth IS an aromatic correct?
> The shape of propylhexadrine is much  different than meth, withthe cyclohexane ring changing conformation so much



apperently the ring isnt even needed for stimulant activity. look into 1,3-dimethyamylamine, it is an active stimulant.
here is a pic originally posted by Riemann Zeta (its shown at the bottem of the image).


----------



## qwe

stirfry said:
			
		

> LOL, you got a bunk benzedrex.


is this when walgreens employees get capped?


----------



## BodhiSvaha33

qwe said:
			
		

> is this when walgreens employees get capped?



I actually did toy with the idea of asking for my money back, but I realized it'd be a little weird to show up with a wet piece of cotton.


----------



## SpellmanT7

Good report and interesting food for thought.

I'm curious about one thing - those of you who  have taken this compound and have taken (solely) dextro-based stimulants + (solely) levo-based stimulants, which would you liken propylhexedrine to?

My personal experiences with conventional stimulants aren't sufficient to provide conclusive comment on dextro or levo forms but I found:-

i. methylphenidate to cause levo (_ergo - adrenergic?_) effects - excessive peripheral CNS activation, frequent urination, appetite suppression, nausea but nonetheless a brief and somewhat euphoric unnatural high (which did lead me to abuse->regret->re-dose->regret and crash time and time again)

ii. dextroamphetamine to cause dextro (_ergo - dopaminergic?_) effects - cognitive improvement, minor increase in CNS activity, appetite unaffected, no nausea but only a subtle yet natural elevation of mood (which is currently leading me to responsibly dose at, or below my daily prescribed level)

From the reports on erowid, I find arguments suggesting similar effects to both the above substances - what do the 'all consuming' BL'ers say?


----------



## Scarletta

I take Adderall and my tolerance is way high. After running out of a script I've tried Benzedrex a few times, and it felt exactly like my first Adderall highs.  I was shocked, and pleasantly surprised. I thought I"d have a huge cross-tolerance but just one inhaler kept me going all day.  I had energy, focus and euphoria, and got a lot done.

I didn't eat the cotton, I chopped it  up and soaked it in orange juice for about 45 minutes, squeezed out the cotton and drank the juice. I figured that woud  have diluted the effects but no, the effects are good.

I find this  too good to be true and hope that I don't suddenly develop a tolerance.


----------



## socko

I extract the crystals, wash them, dry them, and insufflate whenever I do this. I can'[t imagine eating the cottons because of the horrible camphor taste.  IMO 2 benzedrex worth of crystals ($12 now? It's expensive) is like taking a line of meth.   And yeah, it's not only a pleasant feeling, but is great for studying and concentrating.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I have tried the inhalers before. They had a great high, except the taste was so god awful I couldn't get it out of my mouth the whole experience. I liked the high because the comedown came gradually.


----------



## ebola?

1.  A lot of people overshoot.  I would suggest 125 mg for people without tolerance to stimulants...or anyone's first time.
2.  There is a dearth of information on this stuff...I couldn't find receptor affinities or anything.  Consequently, we don't know how safe these are.  I have reason to suspect that there is some 5ht efflux, indicating neurotoxicity like meth-amp.
3.  People have died injecting extractions (who the hell injects something with oil of menthol and lavender?? ).  I would suggest against alternate routes of admin, even insufflation.

ebola


----------



## gorgoroth

you managed to fucking find this things?
lucky.


----------



## theotherside

What country are you in gorgoroth, the inhalers are everywhere.


----------



## gorgoroth

Im in canada and have never seen them!


----------



## ebola?

I believe that propylhexedrine is not sold otc (maybe not as a prescription) in canada.
worry not.  if you want a dirty stimulant, you have BZP. 



> I extract the crystals, wash them, dry them, and insufflate whenever I do this. I can'[t imagine eating the cottons because of the horrible camphor taste. IMO 2 benzedrex worth of crystals ($12 now? It's expensive) is like taking a line of meth. And yeah, it's not only a pleasant feeling, but is great for studying and concentrating.



What is your procedure?
Typical acid-base?

ebola


----------



## kzorro

When I found Benzedrex inhalers I abused the shit out of em. At first they felt awesome and lasted forever. I would always put the snorter part back on the inhaler after I swallowed the cotton, because inhaling from it seemed to bring about a little rush, but after doing it at least once a week for 4+ weeks, the cotton just got harder and harder to swallow and I grew a tolerance to where 2 of the inhalers would affect me barely at all, and like it's already been stated, they're kinda expensive. Two inhalers are at the very least $10, and at that point it's just not worth it IMO


----------



## gorgoroth

Sounds interesting, I think i'll stick with my dextroamphetamine though.
I'm off meth/over a month clean


----------



## TheTwighlight

^
Good for you man. Meth is horrible. I am speaking from experience unlike some others. Sorry, I'm drunk and on pills. I'm a bad influence, but I quit meth over 3 years ago and my mind is starting to finally recover.


----------



## gorgoroth

thanks mate, me to (experience that is)
I had to quit or else I would have died, I was injecting meth 6 times a day for the last 2 years, and the first four was smoking/snorting.
It's amazing to be off it, my dexedrine holds me out.


----------



## TheTwighlight

It really is amazing to be off of it. Don't let the old romantic thoughts pull you back in. Stay strong, man.


----------



## socko

ebola? said:


> I believe that propylhexedrine is not sold otc (maybe not as a prescription) in canada.
> worry not.  if you want a dirty stimulant, you have BZP.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your procedure?
> Typical acid-base?
> 
> ebola



Just an acid-base extraction.


----------



## malfunkshun

Scarletta said:


> I take Adderall and my tolerance is way high. After running out of a script I've tried Benzedrex a few times, and it felt exactly like my first Adderall highs.  I was shocked, and pleasantly surprised. I thought I"d have a huge cross-tolerance but just one inhaler kept me going all day.  I had energy, focus and euphoria, and got a lot done.



I've never had an all-day buzz with benzedrex.  The longest high I've ever had lasted for about 5 hours, and that was because I took it on a very full stomach.  It also took about 2 hours for it to kick in completely.

Normally my buzz will last about two hours.


----------



## mmmCHRISx

SORRY TO BUMP, but are these available anywhere OTC medicine is sold, and will they let me, 16 buy it?

*edit* your back malfunkshun!!!!! !!!!


----------



## Scarletta

Yeah you can get them at Walgreens, anyone can buy them.

It's also very odd that I find these stronger than my Adderall prescription. Like I said, 1 inhaler lasts me basically all day.

Of course I"ve only done this a few times and would not keep doing it because it seems dangerous.

But the experience was shockingly good.


----------



## xtobal

just ingested an inhaler cotton, we'll see how it goes. BTW malfunkshun: somewhat off topic but... I think you should write an article and eventually maybe a book called OTCsiHKAL you know for Over The COunrerpijsdjdl;;.... sorry I just burped up lavender and menthol. Anyway just a suggestion. Go try a few more OTCs and see what you get.


----------



## xtobal

mmmCHRISx said:


> SORRY TO BUMP, but are these available anywhere OTC medicine is sold, and will they let me, 16 buy it?
> 
> *edit* your back malfunkshun!!!!! !!!!




funny you should ask around the time I was on a wild goose chase trying to find this shit. CVS doesn't even carry inhalers of any sort (in NC at least) ....ingles grocery pharmacy just looked and me with shame and said NO. I would go to walgreens first then maybe Rite-Aid if you have one near by. Luckily all of these pharmacy were within a 1 mile radius of my apartment. But another weird thing is that the places that actually had it only had ONE in stock. I don't know if this is just coincidence or some kind of law saying THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE... anyway good luck on your search and don't drink carbonated beverages while ingesting the cotton.


----------



## Scarletta

There's no law that there can be only one, I bought 3 at Walgreen's last time. Nobody even looked twice at me.


----------



## colors

they're on sale at my local pricechopper for 3.99 right now.

i ate half a cotton for the first time today (cut it up and gel capped), and it was actually pretty good. not as euphoric as amphetamine, but way better than energy drinks / caffeine etc. i had that surging tingling feeling down my lower back and into my legs and felt anxious pretty close to amphetamine. the lavender burps were manageable and there was no stomach ache. came up within 30min on an empty stomach and lasted for about 3hrs.


----------



## ebola?

okay...eating cotton is NOT good for you.
please run extractions.


----------



## Scarletta

Yeah, I just cut the cotton up into pieces, and soak them in lemon juice and coca cola, for about an hour. Then squeeze them out and drink the concoction. I have it in a shot glass. Pretty nasty taste but I wash it down with water then rinse out my mouth.  I suppose the longer you let it sit in the acidic substance, the more you will extract, but the hour seems to work just fine for me.


----------



## EnYAY

i am very intrigued as i tend to loose focus VERY quickly while doing massive amounts of studying.

this will come in handy one day guys. thanks for the info.


----------



## xtobal

Scarletta said:


> Yeah, I just cut the cotton up into pieces, and soak them in lemon juice and coca cola, for about an hour. Then squeeze them out and drink the concoction. I have it in a shot glass. Pretty nasty taste but I wash it down with water then rinse out my mouth.  I suppose the longer you let it sit in the acidic substance, the more you will extract, but the hour seems to work just fine for me.



Why not just lemon juice? Or even lime juice? I try to avoid carbonated beverages after eating benzedrex. Burping up lavender and eucalyptus isn't exactly pleasant, but I guess since you are eating something that is intended to produce vapors you are going to burp anyway...

BTW Just how "not good" is it to eat cotton (in small amounts)?


----------



## EnYAY

I got one and the SMELL of it TOTALLY turned me off.

I would have to gel cap the cotton and consume. I cannot for the life of me get that smell of lavender and menthol out of my nose, it disgusted me.


I have yet to try it, but i still have half a cotton left ( approx 125mg) ile let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Scarletta

The reason for the coca cola with the lime is to be able to stomach drinking it. The coke's sweetness is helpful.  The lemon is more acidic, but coke is also acidic.  The combination basically makes it a lot easier to down.

However I have not done this in awhile and the thought of it right now makes me want to vomit...


----------



## ResinTeeth

xtobal said:


> Why not just lemon juice? Or even lime juice? I try to avoid carbonated beverages after eating benzedrex. Burping up lavender and eucalyptus isn't exactly pleasant, but I guess since you are eating something that is intended to produce vapors you are going to burp anyway...
> 
> BTW Just how "not good" is it to eat cotton (in small amounts)?



Couldn't say honestly. I remember reading this extraction method on 420chan long ago as well as a version that included cutting the cotton into 6 sections or something and putting them in capsules. The results were an amphetamine high with a god-awful comedown and a bad headache (I believe this was regarding the capsule method). This may have something to do with whatever else is in the cotton.


----------



## panic24/7

*scared with adderall/ativan*

scared with adderall/ativan
I just took 90 mg XR and 1 mg ativan and my heart is acting really strage, it will stop and then go fast, am I going to be ok?


----------



## panic24/7

scared with adderall/ativan

Old Today, 08:43 	  #21
panic24/7
Greenlighter

Online
Join Date: Feb 2009
Posts: 1

scared with adderall/ativan
I just took 90 mg XR and 1 mg ativan and my heart is acting really strage, it will stop and then go fast, am I going to be ok?


----------



## ebola?

You are probably misperceiving palpitations, but when in doubt, see a physician.

>>
BTW Just how "not good" is it to eat cotton (in small amounts)? >>

Each time, you run a minor risk of intestinal blockage.  Even if the probability is remote, do you want to make an ER visit that you could have avoided with ~5 minutes of effort and ~15 minutes of patience?

ebola


----------



## Cface

@Panic24/7: you've got nothing to worry about, you're just being panicky. the 90mg of Adderall is a fairly low dose (considering what many take), plus it's extended release so it shouldn't hit you all at once, just gradually over time. Plus the ativan you took will, if anything, counteract the effects of Adderall as it's what they give you in the ER when youre overdosing on amphetamines (adderall, meth) or cocaine. On top of that, the ativan dose you took is pretty damn low. So no worries, you're just getting paranoid about your health. 



Thorz said:


> I used to abuse these things quite a bit, the buzz is way euphoric. The one thing though I think it's lacking when people compare it to Adderal is the speedyness. I feel great and clearheaded but also lazy. I just want to sit there and feel good, not really motivated to do much. Sometimes I take one at night and fall asleep during the peak because it feels so good, really addictive.
> I also have to agree that a full stomach is the way to go. I too have noticed the high is really short followed by a harsh comedown when taken on an empty stomach.
> 
> also, key to preventing a bad comedown is consuming lots of sugar! I can't give you a scientific explanation but it has something to do with glucose and how benzedrex releases it all into your body. Just from experience though, sugar is a lifesaver.
> 
> Great Trip report btw! +1


I'm with this guy on the lack of speediness. It's far more similar to Concerta/Ritalin than Adderall, cocaine, or methamphetamines.

I think the reason you need a lot of sugar is because it depletes your sugar levels by dumping all your reserves into your bloodstream. I might be wrong though.


----------



## overdose delusion

Cface said:


> @Panic24/7: you've got nothing to worry about, you're just being panicky. the 90mg of Adderall is a fairly low dose (considering what many take), plus it's extended release so it shouldn't hit you all at once, just gradually over time. Plus the ativan you took will, if anything, counteract the effects of Adderall as it's what they give you in the ER when youre overdosing on amphetamines (adderall, meth) or cocaine. On top of that, the ativan dose you took is pretty damn low. So no worries, you're just getting paranoid about your health.
> 
> 
> I'm with this guy on the lack of speediness. It's far more similar to Concerta/Ritalin than Adderall, cocaine, or methamphetamines.



<shrug> I actually find propylhexedrine/Benzedrex to be pretty similar in effects to Adderall, except with a shorter duration. Can't steak for meth or coke as I've never tried them.  

Also, I find propyl to be pretty speedy at times. It just depends on how much you take and what your tolerance is.


----------



## charmedman18

Sorry to bump this, but I actually got Benzedrex for _therapeutic_ use today, and seeing this... And having two... I'd love to try it...
But the thing is, I'd taken my Dexedrine shortly before taking two sniffs of it and yes it's way late to have taken it, but I woke up late today... Anyway... I had to take a klonopin to calm down. The dexedrine should be wearing out in about 30 mins, but I have these two questions:
*
Can I have just developed a cross-tolerance from taking the two together, even though my dose was so minimal? (I once took Adderall and Concerta together. Took months without anything to get my tolerance down!)*
*
If I used this recreationally, could my tolerance for my Dexedrine go up? I'm speaking about if I did so when I had no Dexedrine in my system. I'm thinking tomorrow.*

Please answer quickly as I've got to go to bed soon (I hope it works...). 
Thanks
C
Edit: I'll move my question to the BDD forum.


----------



## jam uh weezy

for those of you who are curious to try these but can't due to the horrible fucking smell/taste, cut it into pieces and stick them in between mashed potatoes. i read that on a erowid tr. swallow the potato lump like a giant slug down your throat, so it doesn't hit your mouth.


the only downfall to this stuff, like someone else mentioned, is they make me extremely scatterbrained. I like the motivation and fast paced drive it gives me, but I end up doing like 10 things at the same time. 8(


----------



## Mystery Brew

a fore warning to those wanting to give this a go for the first time

When I tried benzedrex, I cut them up in 3 pieces and shallowed. Within a hour or so I felt the come up, mild euphoria, and some tactile sensations I guess. Thats when it went down hill, I started to have a headache that felt like blood is rushing through the veins in my head, pulsing if you will. than the vomit, puked everything in my stomache out and than bile. the negative effects lasted 4+ hrs
When I looked in the mirror the next day my face had red splothes..like tiny red dots almost everywhere

Not sure if its due to a allergic reaction to the chem or the cotton. but just a little warning might save some people from entering hell and back


----------



## ebola?

The oil of menthol in there and in particular the lavender can act as allergens.


----------



## jam uh weezy

Those affects might also be due to Propylhex's vasoconstrictive properties..?


----------



## ebola?

Could be true.
Well, compare to ephedrine (which is of course garbage).
Perhaps the problem is that people go with such high doses of P.H. that they overshoot into the ridiculously adrenergic zone.  Neophytes beginning with two inhalers (or an extract thereof) appear far more often than those who start with 1/2 of one (which I think is far more appropriate).

Also, IIRC, amphetamine-type stimulants can trigger H1 receptors in and of themselves.

ebola


----------



## alkaro

what on earth is benzedrex?


----------



## ebola?

You might wish to check out "wikipedia"--it's a rather useful resource for general purpose information:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benzedrex


----------



## dirtysouth89

a lot of people keep talking about the negative side effects but with a little bit of planning most of the bad side effects can be reduced or eliminated.  first, the taste can be eliminated by wrapping the pieces of cotton with food, i use fruit by the foot.  also, if the lavender burps are causing problems then just chew a piece of gum, it really helps.  I sometimes get headaches but they go away as soon as i take some Excedrin.  when i take benzedrex i also take 2 pepto bismal tablets to help soothe my stomach.  the last thing to remember is to EAT SOMETHING. no matter how hard it is to do this it makes a huge difference when you come down.  i know that everyone reacts differently to benzedrex but following these tips make it a much more enjoyable experience.


----------



## gorgoroth

I tried some yesterday, I got my paws on a small amount.
Impressive, but my tolerance wouldn't let it do anything. 
It seems only methamphetamine and dexamphetamine (pure dex) do anything for me now.
If I didn't have a gargantuan tolerance (which i'm quite far from proud of : /) to amphetamine I'd imagine benzamphetamine would be average for me.


----------



## Jdaddy24

Hey guys I was thinking of trying one of these bad boys can i still buy them at walgreens?? Also, what would someone consider a "safe dose"? I am kinda sensitive to adderall in a way that it makes my heart beat way too fast no matter how much I take. is this stuff a bit easier on the heart??


----------



## River

I've been considering Benzedrine for some time tow. Unfortunately it is unavailable where I reside. It seems to be a very potent stimulant much like "Benny's". Hopefully these inhalers don't meet the same fate anytime soon.


----------



## HigherAwareness

I just wanna say prophelhexidrine (benzedrex) is bull sjit. I have 2 inhalers here along w/ a walgreens generic levomethamphetamine inhaler. If you are experienced at taing speed this will be just slightly more euphoric than coffee. I used to do alot of crank. I started off just doing adderall and biker met (meth that was real meth but it looked like a oily chunk of powder that broke down into something that looked like coke, usually red or brown,white and even pink) This was in the nineties before ICE or tina or shards ( a certain isomer of methamphetemine) was very popular. Agter I moved i actually used to get high off of yellow jackets, mini thins and various forms of ephedrine. It didnt take long for them to stop working. I continued to take, dextroamphetamine (adderall) and crystal meth for yeaRS. Both are great drugs and once you have gone a couple rounds w/ them benzedrex and even caffeine and ritalin are pains in the ass, aren't strong enough and have too long of a comedown.

Take my word for it,But then again I think Ritalin is bullshit so what do i know. I would never compare benzedrex to amphetamines (adderall or Crystal)


----------



## cj

I did it mixed it with a good dose of phenazepam it felt nice very nice. provided excellent conversation stimulant argued some marxism too much fun. Then I drank six Corona experinced no comedown and minimal hangover. I know benzos played a large part thats why I think the only way ill be repeating is with benzos. I used the lemon extraction on 250mgs.


----------



## RatInADrainDitch

*Don't ever do this drug.* I'd bet my life that it's significantly TOXIC. the eye problems I experienced were hell (I'm not talking weak-ass "HPPD" - I'm talking inability to focus eyes properly for weeks). It's a dirty high, Nothing like amphetamine at all. 

There is a case report in medical literature of brain stem dysfunction following use of this drug. That says enough for me.


----------



## charmedman18

RatInADrainDitch said:


> *Don't ever do this drug.* I'd bet my life that it's significantly TOXIC. the eye problems I experienced were hell (I'm not talking weak-ass "HPPD" - I'm talking inability to focus eyes properly for weeks). It's a dirty high, Nothing like amphetamine at all.
> 
> There is a case report in medical literature of brain stem dysfunction following use of this drug. That says enough for me.


Oh gosh can I have that link? I just want to be sure it's not like something that happens every time you use it or just this particular instance. I would never do this drug again, but I have used it and that freaks me out a little.


----------



## tomac

cant find them around here... are they kept behind the counter?


----------



## RatInADrainDitch

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2877725

This is the link. What's really alarming besides the BRAINSTEM dysfunction is that they mention transient diplopia...and when I abused P-Hex I had SIGNIFICANT eye problems.

Now, admittedly this link involves intravenous abuse, not oral. IV obviously being worse...

BUT STILL...doesn't seem too comforting. Paraylsis of the tongue, ophthalmoplegia...lol.


----------



## cj

Dirty drug but when your desperate it does the trick. I did the lemon juice extraction and dropped it in pink lemonade. I was very high on phenazepam which made it more smooth I think I didn have much of a comedown but again I was on big dose of phenaz so take it with some salt.


----------



## Lady Codone

I can't stress enough the importance of taking this drug in low, diluted doses.  Not much is known about its oral toxicity--what we know is that it's very dangerous IV'd, so people shouldn't treat it as if it's the same as amphetamine or even meth.  

Taking a whole inhaler (or god forbid, 2 or 3) is asking for trouble.  Vasoconstriction is strong with propyl, as is the potential for high blood pressure.  It also seems pretty addictive for those who enjoy it and have no access to other stims (me, for example), and I've heard of people taking it daily for upwards of 30 years (see here and here).  I've been a regular user for a little over a year now, which seems like small peanuts compared to these guys.  

Yes, it tastes like shit.  Eating cotton is unnecessary.  High doses are likely to cause severely uncomfortable effects and after-effects like migraines, projectile vomiting and a life-long aversion to lavender.  It's all about how you choose to use it.  

For those who want to reduce unpleasantness, here's what I suggest:

*Get rid of expectations.  If you have a stimulant tolerance, Benzedrex will not be as euphoric or stimulating as IV meth, Adderall, etc.  What it can do is banish fatigue and improve focus better than caffeine or Sudafed, which are the only other "legal" OTC stims out there.  Not everyone has access to quality amphetamines, so many of the "OMG propyl is soooo effin' awesome" reports come from that crowd.  I belong to this crowd.  

*Administer it right.  Don't eat the cotton.  I like to rip up the cotton, put it in a medium-sized glass with water and lime juice.  Don't strain it out.  I find that waiting a few hours to drink it lets some of the menthol go away (evaporate?), which makes it burn less.  Sipping it slowly over a few days gives a steady but noticeable buzz that helps make life less tedious and enhances energy/focus without causing racing heart and off-the-chart bp.  Chasing each sip with a mouthful of water or another drink and not breathing as you swallow gets rid of most of the horrid taste.  

*Don't mix it with other stims, caffeine included.  This ups the ante a lot in terms of side effects, so be warned.  Don't take it before running a marathon or other dumb sh*t that's likely to lead to heart attack, and stay hydrated.

*If you follow these tips and still have a horrible time, feel free to bash propyl all ya want.  So many of the negative reports come from people who over-did it in terms of dose, so don't assume one inhaler = one dose.  

Just the opinion of an experienced user.


----------



## MescalitoBandito

It's been a long time since I had propylhexedrine.  I couldn't in good conscience recommend it to anyone, but it has worked for me when I for some reason (this is rare) had a craving or a need for a stimulant.  I actually find it more euphoric than amphetamine, but that may be at least in part because I've had my fill of that.  I don't take propylhexedrine often because I'm generally too lazy to do it right, taking all the precautions Lady Codone has recommended.   I swallow the cotton, cut up into little pieces and (if possible shoved into gelcaps).  This probably accounts for at least some of the dirty vibe I get from it, but I've become more wary of stimulants lately.  I've always taken the entire cotton, but I am a fairly large person with an amphetamine tolerance.  Still, the experience has gotten pretty intense at times so less is probably best for most people.  You sure as hell shouldn't start out with an entire inhaler.

The intensity of the euphoria really makes me wonder about potential neurotoxicity.  Be careful, kids.


----------



## ebola?

I don't think that euphoria is a good gauge of neurotoxicity. . .
Given p-hex's structural similarity to meth, we'd expect serotonergic release a la meth, coupled with strong adrenergic agonism, and poor but significant BBB penetration.  So at equi-stimulating doses, we MIGHT see meth-like neurotoxicity.  However, its propensity to cause vasoconstriction may exacerbate neurotoxicity with chronic use, restricting the flow of blood to the brain.

ebola


----------



## Lady Codone

I find that taking propylhex while on fluoxetine (SSRI) causes a much more enjoyable, less edgy effect than taking it when I've quit the Prozac.  The high is also prolonged by about 5-7 hours with fluoxetine.  This is the opposite of MDMA, which can't even be felt when taking SSRIs.  Not that any of this means anything, but just an observation from someone who goes on/off psychiatric meds periodically


----------



## dankstersauce

After reading this trip report my curiosity got the best of me and I went to the drug store and picked up one of these.  Mixed in lemon juice and a little orange juice and let it sit for 15 minute, strained and downed it.
Taste isn't bad.  I mean I've chugged san pedro tea and this was really nothing comparatively.  Anyway dosed an hour ago and I'm buzzing pretty hard.  Slight menthol discomfort in my stomach but overall very nice smooth buzz.

Definitely gonna grab more.


----------



## forestxfaerie

Ugh..cut up cotton in like 10 pieces and swallowed..wasn't very strong so did another..within few hours I puked violently and couldnt keep any food down alll day..panicked that I may have intestinal blockage..slept 12 hours after taking drammamine...seem better today..never again..even the thought of how it tastes makes me gag..i may try soaking the cotton in lemon juice in the future but right now I don't even want to think about it..the label says to call poison control if injested


----------



## forestxfaerie

I may be dumb but when I was at the store for something else I saw it and decided to give it another go..i cut into 3 or 4 pieces and soaked in juice of one lemon for one hour..squeezed cotton against side of glass..chugged it chasing with juice...within 30 min I started feeling it with mild nausea so I took a non drowsy version of drammamine just in case...2 hours into it and I def feel it way more than when I ate the cotton..maybe the cotton inhibited absorption?


----------



## bensawreck

*Third Time's The Harm: Benzedrex Harm Reduction Guide Addendum 138.*

OK. Here is a Quick screen play by Someone Who Isn't Me (SWIM). Met him at a library and he BEGGED me to post this…THE FOLLOWING IS WRITTEN BY SOMEONE ELSE WHO ISN'T ME AND IT WASN'T EVEN WRITTEN BY HIM, but he needed a computer and any way…and the stuff is HIS experience and it may or may not work for ANYONE at all!

He has titled his masterpiece of scattered-ass shite (that probably is too long to actually post in this forum but we will soon find out):

%)*"Third Time's The Harm: Benzedrex Harm Reduction Guide Addendum 138."*%)

I agreed to post because it sounded like it will help SOMEONE.  And because 138 is referencing The Misfits, obviously. And then I said his title was as cheesy as my eggs will be tomorrow morning, and work on the following commenced by him on my computer while I flew a big kite at the local park, asking passers-by "Can you believe this thing?!".

Nothing he did here is advised or probably even true.

IF YOU ARE ON BENZEDREX RIGHT NOW AND HAVE AN EXTREME HEADACHE AT THE BACK ON YOUR NECK INTO THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD - SCROLL TO BOTTOM AND READ BOTTOM UP. You don't have to read the BS - get yourself better!

Here is SWIM's first experience…es. 

Tuesday- 1 Benzedrex, high grade purple DANK, man. 2 Fosters beers (24oz each) 100 mg 5htp in AM

He says an 800mg gel cap (emptied out some creatine for his) can be emptied and the whole friggin thing STUCK IN IT if you try. You gotta cut it up first - not just 30 pieces but like 150. Tiny, he says. Make sure to wipe off the capsule or your grubby little chemical hands will make the pill taste a little bad.

Yes, even the area that is not dark in these things has "stuff" so don't waste cotton. Just wipe it on something and look at it shine - how do you know the Propyl is dark? Might be ALL dipped in propyl and the other shit gives it bad color.

Nice trip. No head ache, GREAT euphoria, not a horrible comedown but SWIM was smoking about 1 gram of weed over the entire 8 hour experience (During which he built a website - that's what he does, but never that intense). Drank 2 Fosters, ate, went to sleep at around 4:00am. 

Wednesday - 2 Benzedrex, in gel caps, taken about 2 hours apart, 1 gram weed, 1/2 bottle wine...intense photoshopping session on an ad for his biz. Took 1 Ephedra (25mg with Guafenesin - Bronk Aid) at like Midnight (oh yeah, you really don't want shit to stop on this, he says so he just took whatever - don't get multiple of these little f'ers or you will down them all at once). Went from 7pm to 5:30am. The next day was really not that bad, surprisingly. Not bad at all he reiterated.

Thursday - He smoked a little weed, got some much needed rest. All day and night.

Tonight(Friday) - 2 Benzedrex, in gel caps, taken at once. Gram a weed. 32oz of some Natty Ice, not much drunk of it. Oh yeah, ALWAYS drinking tons of Gatorade on these. 

------ So tonight fucked SWIM up. BIG TIME. --------

And that is why he wanted this posted. Because he was able to come through the WORST, no, MF'r listen to him, THE WORST physical experience of his 32 years, except for when his entire body was cut off and he was only a single hair. That's another story. You can't handle the truth.

He cannot stress the life changing pain that he experienced tonight. Right at the base of his neck and the complete back of his head. (20 reps just done now - you'll get it later…)

He said nothing helped the headache. Time went by - maybe an hour from real bad headache to mind wrenching, call the cops or whatever you do here, sorta freaking pain. Laid down - worse, if that could be. Massaged his own neck and head…not better really at all.

Came on about 2 hours after taking them, maybe 3 hours…basically when B hit go time in his belly…tried to eat a banana - felt like puking which he welcomed but couldn't ear more...he finally got in the shower with a huge bottle of water and decided to stay there until he either:

A. Died
B. Woke up in an Ambulance
C. Woke up in Garberville, CA (which oddly happened to him on 2 occasions)

Any way, he sat down. he is going to chug water he says to himself, and maybe even have himself a puke. So he chugs and he sits and it doesn't help. He considers the possibility of having to do something drastic...

Then he remembers maybe his glucose was flushed out (side effect maybe he hears - he is  not diabetic or anything ) and he needed sugars so he started chewing 3 pieces of Orbit gum like a mad man. Which does not list their ingredients by the way…

But ALAS! He gets up to get the gum (left shower floor - AKA "Dopey's House" - in a woman's robe) ...and in doing so he realized life had almost become bearable - his head ache got a little less severe! He tried up and down movements in shower, touching toes, reaching up. Headache lessened SIGNIFICANTLY. He begins shadow boxing for about 25 seconds. 

Headache is GONE and BUZZ IS IN FULL EFFECT.

This is the only reason he is here guys, for the next part, that he hopes God takes and sends to someone in need like he was.

The secret is movement he says. Exercise of some sort. If you are having a headache in the base of your neck, back of head, then you need to start getting active, Susan.

You need to get blood pumping in the right areas or something - SWIM doesn't know why, but it works and actually brings your buzz on like crazy. But you must keep doing it - work out (like 25lb dumbells - do 15 or 20 if your max dumb is 45) or just do toe touches and reach for the sky. DO SOMETHING ACTIVE MAN!! YOUR HEADACHE WILL GO AWAY he says. But it will return as well pretty quickly after leaving - so do light weights or activities you can maintain for a while. You will not feel like dancing if you reached the point he was in, but maybe that would work. He wishes he had a treadmill. 

Here goes a set (no BS - he is doing it...he HAS to).

The ratio is about 1 cardio set as described = 4/5 minutes of not wanting to cry out "Oh God, SWIM is so STUPID. He has finally fucking done it." Like death style dooods. 

Moving around helps a lot, period. Just don't SIT OR LAY DOWN he warns! Do small movements if you are too… unhealthy to do drugs in the MF'ing first place! Just move.

Chemicals SWIM has done in life - MF'ing everything really it seems from his account…been in it really heavy before with lots of crap (like splitting heavy duty time release morphine caps in half and taking them with tons of alcohal  - that also scared the shit out of him)

This post is garbled - but find the meat. You get a headache - you should work out. Drink some water. You won't die, but you will feel like it if you don't take a chance and do it. 

You know your body, listen to it he says. Do what is right for you. Probably very LIGHT EXERCISE he warns.

SWIM thinks he may have saved himself from an aneurism or something. ...oh yeah, SWIM also chain smokes. In fact, the headache may have come on immediately following a quick sip of beer, a bowl of purps, and a cigarette. Might have got his blood moving around and that stuff hit him. 

SWIM is sure somebody will school him in why this is a bad idea - but if you are "there", you need to be "here", reading this shit. He never posts in forums but this was so monumentally profound he felt he had a gift he needed to share.

Some final thoughts:

- Fuck dude. First 2 times SWIM was stoked. He'd found a great, easy to get treat! Kept him focused, not a bad comedown. Little hard to stay away from though…just like all that type of stuff. So one day turned to 2 turned to 3 which could have become a lot longer…SWIM knows SWIM all too well…and now knows this stuff too.

- 3rd time completely changed his life. No pain like that, ever.

- He thinks that that cotton might build up in your gut, so space this out. It coulda been 5htp too…but he hit 100mg early in the day on Day One - Monday and didn't get zapped.

Swim said Headache (Yes, Capital H) has gotten a little bit better all in all 6 hours after ingestion. But still VERY there. Like a normal bad head ache. Like calling the ambulance is definitely not going to happen any more, where as the thought was a reality earlier. 

Working out does less at this phase, but is still working. IT IS CRUCIAL IN THE MAIN ATTACK THOUGH. Stretching helps too. Just keep it moving.

Also, he didn't ingest any element except water once the head ache hit, until now...

Headache is now bearable he reports. Testing headache response at this time to:

- Beer: Took a sip, probably not helping. No, no beer. More Gatorade. Now I'm out. Back to beer. Maybe not so bad.

- Purps: Holding in now, little tingling…out. Better do some reps soon SWIM. Another toke. He Did some reps. Just feel a little more high, but no aid in headache really or potentiator effect.

- Gatoraid and 3 new Orbit gums: Man this is a lot of gum he says…maybe this is helping. More reps. Just worked out to fatigue for the first time with 2 back to back big sets of curls and military presses. he feels good! Yes lots of gum indeed, he chews…what did it? Well probably the working out since the Headache now returns.

No f all that stuff he says - it's simply drinking water, working out and peeing that is keeping the DEMON away. No wait, the Gatorade and gum does do something, at least placeboish because of his peripheral knowledge of that glucose flush possibility…maybe low blood sugar head ache is to blame. 

Gotta do it every 10 minutes still he says. This is 7 hours later, mind you…now he is peeing a lot

SWIM says it's like 90% working out that helps, if not 100%. It just gives immediate results At hour 7.5, if you drink enough, he says you should start peeing like crazy and that's where he's at now…he sees the light. He truly thanks his God, for He is kind. He goes for another set.

He is out of Gatorade, and searches Google to see if it is bad to drink jello mixed in water, which he scavenged from "normal zone" (any area outside his garage/studio). He finds it's fine, and some people use it for weight loss (2g protein per pack). He's worried about Glucose again…he goes for it.

Drinking beer is maybe good now though…wow, his gatorade looks full again. Needs more J he says. Yuck, too much. He'll drink both. Not mixed though, because he is not gangster enough.

It's best to not sit, and there he is sitting and writing! For the love of…oh whatever. So any way - he is doing reps every 10 minutes, but that is too long apart. Constant, slow paced exercise is probably ideal. Maybe in-between TAI CHE and kung fu fighting speed, more to the former though. Tread mill is best he says.

So is that stuff worth it? Not for SWIM. He is more interested in Piracetam and injection of pig brain into your muscles. look it up. It's for dem smart fokes.

SWIM feels like he will read this tomorrow and it will just say "Jack is a Dull Boy" over and over, like in that movie "Basket Case" where that guy carried his amputated-siamese twin-mutant-brother in a basket and it always ruined his dates. SWIM sucks at trivia on this shit - it was The Godfather, he corrects himself.

His spirit of laughter returns...

SWIM is also lucky he had the brains enough to put this together, but he is still having a horrible headache and working out to cure it. Haven't worked out in about 20 minutes…headache persists but he is getting tired of moving!! He Felt like a chump for writing that and just worked to fatigue again.

This is NOT SUGGESTED - SWIM works out a lot and does so on DMAA regularly. Just move…feel it go away. You might have to hit a certain threshold, he says. So give it the old college try if initial efforts don't work, he adds, while noting he dropped out of 5 colleges and pays student loans for 2 or 3. No, it's 2.

Well SWIM is going to leave now he says. I am glad. He sort of doesn't shut up and rambles on and on…He said he's going to surf the web and maybe eat later. And that he is glad he'll have weed tomorrow because he has to go to the zoo…ugh. He said bye, and thanks for the help. 

Then I said - "You have a fucking computer? Go suck balls in an alley you F'ing punk crack head!" and through a lit cigarette at his FACE. He actually vanished into thin air, or so it appeared.

Then I realized that punk crack heads have been my friends at times in my life, and they are very nice people much of the time…that they need something. Which is always. But never the less…peace to any one offended. I just don't like the guy. And sucking balls in an alley is just straight up none of my business.

SWIM won't say "don't do this stuff", but definitely don't cap em in such quantities so close like SWIM did. He says…Wait…if you can. There is a percentage of you that will not be able to, regardless of what you are telling yourself - so heed brothers and sisters…heed. This may happen, and you can fight it, he says.

AGAIN, this was SWIM, not me. I just let him post this nonsense. mmmmm k?
___________

Republished by Benjamin The Red (BTR) - 2011

Shit if you read this much, peep a rap, Homie:

This is for my man movin' weight in the Street,
Like Fat chicks with skates on their feet.
Don't be too cavalier or you'll be bringin' the heat,
just like my style, when I'm killing a beat.


It's been fun childruns. Go in peace now, ya hear?


----------



## ebola?

Please do not refer to yourself as "Someone Who IS Me".


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

we dont swim here.


----------



## FloridaDeathTrip

I'm swimming right now bitches now reconize!


----------



## FloridaDeathTrip

Take the cottons out.
Use 1 full tablespoon of muratic acid for each benzedrex cotton
Squish it around(using chem resistan gloves)
Squish and squeeze the cottons some more
Now dry the solution in a pyrex slowly but be carefull not to inhale the muratic acid fumes(muratic acid evaporates last)
Scrape the dried propylhexidrene /lavender oil/menthol up and add it to a jar or chem beaker

Now the fun part
A little simple a/b chemistry if you will
Add a 50/50 sodium hydroxide-dh20 water slowly to the dried propylhexidrene 
Make sure you do it in drops until the solution reads(14) basic on p/h strips or turns a milky white color
Once it's basic add naptha to the solution at half volume.
Shake the fuck out of it
shake it some more
and some more
then some more 

Let it sit for about 10-15 minutes or until the layers are noticably seperated(polar and non polar layers)
the bottom layer will be the lye/water layer and the top will be the naptha layer wich will only contain propylhexidrene layer

Now siphon off the top layer being very carefull not to disturb or suck up any of the bottom layer
Add to a new glass container(a sep funnel would be ideal)
Now add half the volume of dh20 to the naptha/propylhexidrene 
Add 4 drops of muratic acid 
Now test the bottom layer(dh20) with some ph strips.you need it to read 7 or below and if its still in the higher basic range add a drop of acid at a time testing only the bottom(water ) layer..

now shake the fuck out of it and let it sit..

now carefully once it reads neutral or below siphon out the water layer into a pyrex being carefull not to get any of the top/naptha layer in it.

Dry the dh20/proplhexidrene at a low heat the water will eveporate first then the muratic acid and when it's dry you will be left with ONLY pure propylhexidrene and nothing else...

I watched some little elf over in cuba do this one time and the propylhexidrene was a brilliant sparkle of white with no lavender oil or menthol..

You have to understand a/b extractions to understand how to pull this off or it might cost alot of benzedrex inhalors...

Peace out


----------



## the_integerian

I have taken benzedrex (propylhexedrine) multiple times. I have taken it as a studying substitute for ritalin. I take half of the cotton rod, cut it up in small pieces, put the pieces into capsules and swallow. It usually takes about an hour to kick in and another hour or two after that for me to peak. It is good for studying though tolerance builds up rapidly. Including the comedown the effects last about 15 hours and sometimes interrupt my sleep cycle if taken too late in the day. The effects are more like adderal than methylphenidate. It does have the tendency to make me VERY horny and I often find it difficult to get studying done under its influence due to the constant compulsion to masturbate ;^)


----------



## dopeNmusicIsMylife

haha I guess the big pharm. companies can beat you too!! what is our world coming to!! lol


----------



## Doldrugs

dopeNmusicIsMylife said:


> haha I guess the big pharm. companies can beat you too!! what is our world coming to!! lol



What?


----------



## old addict

Propylhexadrine did very little for me. It did make me a little euphoric. I felt calm and seemed to enjoy music more. Also made me horny as hell. Lol I have add so most amphetamines and their analogs just calm me and make me focus more. I did two inhalers. Only add Med that I can really abuse is ritalin.


----------



## Xorkoth

the_integerian said:


> I have taken benzedrex (propylhexedrine) multiple times. I have taken it as a studying substitute for ritalin. I take half of the cotton rod, cut it up in small pieces, put the pieces into capsules and swallow. It usually takes about an hour to kick in and another hour or two after that for me to peak. It is good for studying though tolerance builds up rapidly. Including the comedown the effects last about 15 hours and sometimes interrupt my sleep cycle if taken too late in the day. The effects are more like adderal than methylphenidate. It does have the tendency to make me VERY horny and I often find it difficult to get studying done under its influence due to the constant compulsion to masturbate ;^)



It's a very bad idea to ingest cotton like that, it can lead to intestinal blockages that can be life-threatening, at worst.  Plus I find it greatly increases the side effects.  What I do is take the cotton and cut it up into small pieces, and put it in a 20 oz bottle of something, vitamin water, sprite, something a bit acidic.  Close it up, shake it up a bunch, let it sit... if possible give it some time just sitting there open, so the menthol and camphor will evaporate into the air as much as possible so you're not ingesting that.  It's much better this way.


----------



## Doldrugs

It's actually pretty easy to do a vinegar extraction and pull out the oils with xylene or toluene. Whether you do the nonpolar wash or not you can evaporate it and take it in a cap.


----------



## bohemia420

The Casey Jones Express recently called at Benzedrex Station where, as you may be aware, the station's namesake Benzedrex inhalers containing 250mg propylhexadrine are available for purchase over-the-counter, without age restrictions or ID requirements. The kitchen staff had an especially busy evening ahead of them, so the sous-chef saw to it to purchase himself one of these Benzedrex inhalers, as did many of the staff. 

The sous-chef, who weighs 114kg and had ingested nuerontin several times that day totalling c. 3.6g O.P., easily removed the tip of the inhaler after using it in both nostrils twice. He was pleasantly surprised by the gentle scents of lavender and menthol. After breaking open the inhaler, he removed from within a long, thin, cylindrical piece of cotton containing the medication, and observed it. The sous-chef saw that the cotton was slightly colored towards the middle, while it was plain and white at the ends. As the sous-chef of a very fine kitchen serving a very fine dining car on a very fine luxury train, he knew all too well the dangers of intestinal blockage from a substance such as cotton, so, in the interest of Harm Reduction, the sous-chef decided to cut off the ends with scissors.

While the sous-chef had read that extractions of the propylhexadrine were possible and relatively simple (if a bit time consuming), the kitchen was unfortunately out of the process' essential lemon juice, ascorbic acid, or, strangely enough, any acidic liquid one might conceive of. So, he committed to swallowing them as painlessly as possible. That is why the sous-chef further cut the colored cotton into four small pieces, and disposed of the non-colored bits. He put the cottons, two at a time, at the back of his tongue and gulped down some water as quickly as he possibly could! There were no adverse reactions to the flavours of menthol and lavender, which the  sous-chef found pleasant.

As the kitchen prepared for the serving of afternoon tea in the Parlour Cars, the sous-chef certainly noticed an upwelling of calm focus, alertness, and creative energy. In fact, this very report that you are reading was adapted from the sous-chef's own personal journal, into which he was seen to be scribbling furiously for several hours after the culinary duties for afternoon tea were completed.

At this time the Casey Jones Express was, oddly enough, still at the platform in Benzedrex Station for another few minutes while the commotion of afternoon tea was settling down. The sous-chef took this as an opportunity to purchase another Benzedrex inhaler. This time round, he decided to ingest the entire cotton, cut into three pieces. After this dose, the chef continued his journal scribbling with great fervour and even went so far as to demanding from the onboard Internet Relations Advisor that his journal entries be reviewed and edited for publication on this website. The sous-chef also wished it be specifically mentioned that he found great delight in the flavor of his burps after ingesting the inhaler cottons, as they took on the flavours mentioned earlier of lavender and menthol!

At the time of this publication, the sous-chef continues to exhibit symptoms of alert focus. His demeanor outside of his mad writings is rather mild, a welcome relief to the kitchen staff. They will surely be watching trepidatiously to see how the sous-chef's demeanor is influenced by the effects of his drugs wearing off! In the mean time, they jabber amongst themselves about the kitchen's disgraceful lack of liquids acidic, and how they simply must keep better track of these sorts of things. Furthermore, the product obtainable from the recipes read by the sous-chef would be a fine addition to the afternoon tea menu! So, the staff took it upon themselves to stock up on lemon juice very soon, in the interest of the Express's riders, and more importantly in the interest of Harm Reduction.


----------



## CoByJaCk0122

Great body feeling just like adderral just not as intense this is relaxing.?


----------



## Dresden

Benzedrex (propylhexedrine) --> ROB.


----------



## Xorkoth

What would we ever do without all of your knowledge, Dresden?  I feel like my head is exploding from it all.


----------



## JetRiddle8613

Propylhexadrine is structurally similar to Methamphetamine,  but not actually an amphetamine or phenethylamine . You will however piss dirty for meth after using it. It is something of a dirty high, being a powerful vasoconstrictor that is mostly used to rapidly raise BP during surgical procedures. It is not very safe to abuse, as it's hard on the heart (more than other stims of abuse) but saying its not like amphetamine is...just not true. Its very similar in its subjective effects. I always found it more euphoric than Adderall or other common amphetamines. Ive not used cathinones, but until I raised my tolerance with meth, I found it to be a decent and cheap alternative to other Rx stimulants. Coke is a different beast altogether, and is often just frustrating to abuse (especially freebase. I liked it, but it's not worth the trouble). Once you have a tolerance to meth, benadryl is utterly useless unless you REALLY need something to get through the day...like work or something. It became a tool or necessity more than a recreational drug. Again, it's not good for the heart, and large doses are not a good idea. Any other ROA besides oral can be specially dangerous. IV can quickly turn lethal, and you could lose your vision permanently, or have a stroke. If you are not experienced with strong stimulants, or don't know squat about drugs or biology, don't listen to others who are ignorant. Lots of stupid people online will feed you bs based on their own stupid experience. They don't seem to get that there are variations in our makeup, and your body is not identical to theirs. Morons. If you must try this (and I understand the appeal. Cheap and readily available) don't take more than one inhaler. Don't shoot or try to smoke it. Listen to your body. Stay hydrated. Have a plan.. but really, just skip it.


----------



## Xorkoth

I also find benzedrex more euphoric than adderall, sometimes anyway.  It's an odd drug because it affects me very differently at different times, and this is after being very experienced with it, having taken it more times than I care to try to recall over many years.  I somewhat hate it, as I have often felt compulsed to use it since I walk by it at the grocery store all the time, and it has a disproportionately bad comedown and side effects for what it is.  Sometimes when I take it, it produces a very entactogenic effect where I want to talk to everyone, my skin and scalp tingle, and it's great.  Then other times, I just feel overstimulated and grungy and it feels nasty.  Taking just a little bit, like 1/4 of a cotton, is less apt to produce bad side effects or a comedown, and is more of a somewhat functional stimulant, though not nearly as good as amphetamine as a functional stimulant.

Stimulants, serotonergic ones especially, tend to produce an effect in me where it makes it hard to pee.  Propylhexedrine does this worse than almost anything else, it's really bad, and worries me sometimes.  It can last for 2-3 days after a strong dose ( a strong dose is a whole cotton or even more than a half of one, for me... a half a cotton is enough for me).  It rises heart rate dramatically, as well as blood pressure.  Strangely, the feeling is not speedy in a traditional sense, I don't want to get up and move around, I can sit still for hours.  The comedown can be wretched, very anxious, feeling gross and "lossy", no appetite, negative feelings.

All in all, I still use it sometimes, but I prefer nearly any other stimulant.  I have gotten some very nice highs from it over the years, but it's not worth the side effects, and more than half the time, the high isn't even nice.

One other thing, I took more than one inhaler one time... never again.  I was driving home from work that day and found myself repeatedly having conversations with my passenger seat, thinking it was my girlfriend, and then snapping out of it.  It's a miracle I didn't crash my car.  Then at home, shadow people were rushing me out of the corner of my vision and the air looked like it was filled with smoke.  I couldn't pee for a whole day and almost went to the hospital because of it.  I couldn't sleep for 36 hours either and the comedown was horrific.  I felt so bad.  The shadow people part was early on, it was like it put me into stimulant psychosis but not due to lack of sleep.


----------

